# Lake Seminole hunter missing



## bogeyfree31

Not a good night to be wet and on the shoreline somewhere.

A search will resume Monday morning for a hunter who was reported missing Sunday afternoon on Lake Seminole, said Stan Kirkland, spokesman for the Florida Wildlife Commission.





Kirkland said John Mark Slappey, 34 of Albany, Ga., and his half brother Andrew Dismuke, 25, also of Albany, had been duck hunting most of the earlier part of the day.

At 12:40 p.m., Slappey was placed in a float tube near the Jim Woodruff Dam while Dismuke approached another section trying to steer ducks back towards Slappey, Kirkland said.


But when Dismuke returned to the area, Slappey was missing. 


The water current at the dam is intense at this time, Kirkland said. At one point, some workers at the dam spotted Slappey and tried to get a buoy to him, but Slappey couldn’t reach it and was pulled through the dam on the Apalachicola River side.


He was not wearing a life jacket while harnessed in the tube, which is used as a hunting device, Kirkland said.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Lord have mercy, I know him, it sure doesn't sound good.  My prayers go out to his family.


----------



## southGAlefty

Prayers sent up


----------



## Dustin Pate

Very bad news. Prayers to the family.


----------



## Nitro

My prayers are up as well. 

Does not sound good. I hope he is found safe.


----------



## deerehauler

Prayers are sent I sure hope all turns out well for the Hunter missing!


----------



## Dep6

Prayers sent.


----------



## flyfisher76544

Prayers sent, hope he is alive.


----------



## Big Kuntry

IN JESUS NAME I PRAY! Nothing else one can say, just pray!!!!!


----------



## Big Kuntry

Please keep this thread updated!!!!!!!


----------



## Medicine Man

I'm very sorry to hear this..I will say a prayer for this young man and his family. This is so sad. I can't nor would I want to imagine what this family is going through at this time and at Christmas to top that off. I will pray for a miracle and comfort for his family and children..


----------



## Nicodemus

This is tragic news, and I hope and pray for the best.

Please keep positive thoughts for this man. Negativity is not needed.


----------



## MudDucker

Prayers sent.


----------



## Canvasback27

Very sad right here at Christmas,prayers sent.


----------



## wingding

Prayers sent for him and his family.


----------



## justinkm

God help him amen


----------



## JamesG

Wow. Prayers sent


----------



## LipRip'r

Prayers sent up


----------



## drago

Our thoughts, hopes and prayers with him and his family, this is tragic for anyone, but he is one of us man....


----------



## Core Lokt

Prayers sent


----------



## g24dawggone

Lord please help lift this man's family in prayer and pray you bring him back to them ... Jesus name I do pray AMEN!


----------



## Feet Down

Does anyone have an updates?


----------



## aa07512

i have been cking the news from the albany news station and no new updts. I know several people that are close to his family and they have been posting updts on facebook. Last I saw they still havent found him. Im praying that they can find him and that he is ok... Lets all keep praying for him and his family


----------



## Savage7mm

Thoughts and prayers sent


----------



## GSURugger

aa07512 said:


> i have been cking the news from the albany news station and no new updts. I know several people that are close to his family and they have been posting updts on facebook. Last I saw they still havent found him. Im praying that they can find him and that he is ok... Lets all keep praying for him and his family



any specific facebook link?


----------



## Todd Coleman

John is my wife"s cousin. Thanks for prayers. The search is ongoing, no new news at this time.


----------



## sticky28

This hits close to home, prayers be with the entire family.


----------



## vowell462

Prayers sent. Please keep us updated.


----------



## g24dawggone

Just looked at a story on Albany Ga news website says they have found some of his equipment meaning the tube, his waders, and a decoy that they think matche steh one he was using..not looking good at all.... Big man i knwo you listening please please bring this man home!


----------



## Medicine Man

Search Continues for Missing Duck Hunter
Search and rescue teams from Bay County and Wewahitchka joined forces today to search as much of the area as possible. While they're trying to remain hopeful that they'll find John Slappey, they know they've got a lot of ground to cover.
Search and rescuers spent Monday combing Lake Seminole looking for a missing duck hunter, but didn't have any luck.
John Mark Slappey was out duck hunting on a boat on the lake Sunday with his brother- in- law, and at some point went out onto a floating device near the buoys. It wasn't long before witnesses spotted him drifting with the current towards the dam. "It was approximately four to five minutes from the time we noticed him til the time he went through the spillway. We had made attempts made rescue efforts all rescue efforts possible got the crane in position to lower the gate in hopes that we could drop it in time to catch John.," says Jason Barrentine, Power Project manager with the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers.
"We're actually in an above flood stage so it's making it very difficult because the current is you know four or five times fold what it normally is," says Vann Pullen, chief of police in Chattahoochee.
Witnesses say Slappey surfaced twice, but they did not see him after that.
The search will continue and they remain hopeful.
"There's usually no time line on it, we will continue this until we know we've done enough. I would expect through Thursday or Friday, possibly later than that," says Lt. Neil Pearce, with the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission.
Slappey's family drove down from Albany but declined to speak with us on camera.

Search and rescue teams say while they'll often search for missing boaters on the lake, it's pretty unusual for anyone to be that close to the dam, but they'll continue their efforts on the water and in the air until he is found.


----------



## Big Kuntry

My heart has been burden wih this sad event! I ask that all hunters, fishers etc on this site be very careful these holidays and from here on out!


----------



## g24dawggone

I agree with you Kuntry hurts my heart too man... Doing somethin we love one day the next you never know... Wow this sucks


----------



## Timber Cruiser

Just got a call and he's dead.  Sucked right over the spillway and kept under by a hydraulic.  Tragic.  Pray for his family.


----------



## Nicodemus

That is terrible news. My thoughts and prayers continue to go out to his family and friends.


----------



## GSURugger

prayers for his family...


----------



## Swampagator

Man I am sorry to hear of this if there is anything I can do please let me know.  I hate to hear of a death this close to Christmas


----------



## Medicine Man

Pray for comfort his his wife and children I guess is all we can do now. Terrible news.


----------



## gacowboy

Prayer sent for his family.


----------



## Rem270

Thoughts and prayers for his family.


----------



## gaturkey99

my thoughts and prayers go out to this family. this is a heart breaking tragedy and especially right here at Christmas. Let's keep them in our prayers!


----------



## Canvasback27

Prayers sent to his family and friends from us waterfowler's here in Florida.....A total heartbreak.


----------



## Russ Toole

Anyone know how old his kid is?


----------



## SnowHunter

Prayers for the family. How horrible


----------



## Medicine Man

Destin Bound said:


> Anyone know how old his kid is?


It's in post #1.


----------



## Buck Nasty

Tragic..... Prayers sent


----------



## g24dawggone

God please comfort him and his family during this time... We are all so blessed and should be thankful during this holiday season... God Bless him and his family... We ask that you watch over each and every one of us each and every day and each day we go out doing things that we love like John did... We lost a duck hunting brother lord and ask that you help his wife, child and family thru this difficult time...    Amen


----------



## parrotheadinaville

prayer sent to the family..


----------



## LipRip'r

Medicine Man said:


> It's in post #1.



Don't see it there, but I heard 18 months.  Just awful thing that has happened here.  Everyone use it as a reminder to BE SAFE out there!


----------



## aa07512

john was 34


----------



## Nicodemus

Accordin` to WALB News, a few minutes ago, he has not yet been found.


----------



## bogeyfree31

A few posts back, they were asking how old his SON was, not how old John was.

I haven't had a confirmation of him being found either.


----------



## Bram

Prayers sent


----------



## 27metalman

God, give them comfort.  Be safe everyone.


----------



## kpk44

Daughter is 1 yr. old, he is still not found after day 3


----------



## JUSTO & BELLA

Please lord be with this man, give him the will to hang on.  Prayers will go out for him and  his family.  This hurts my heart.


----------



## Medicine Man

Timber Cruiser said:


> Just got a call and he's dead.  Sucked right over the spillway and kept under by a hydraulic.  Tragic.  Pray for his family.



I'm confused. Thanks Nic for what I would assume is a more accurate update.


----------



## Plumcreekhunter

prayer sent


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter

Many prayers sent to is family, really hate to hear this.


----------



## Hairy Dawg

He's in our prayers as well.


----------



## Judge

*12/22/09 WALB update*

Unsuccessful third day in search of Albany hunter

Man swept over dam presumed drowned


CHATTAHOOCHEE,  FL (WALB) Searchers on the Apalachicola River wrapped up their third day of looking for an Albany hunter.

John Slappey was swept over the Jim Woodruff Dam on Lake Seminole while he was duck hunting Sunday afternoon. Rescuers and his family presume he drowned.

So far they've recovered some of John Slappey's equipment but still no sign of him. And last week's heavy rain and flooding isn't helping their efforts.

It's Day three on the Apalachicola River in search of 34-year-old John Slappey of Albany. He was last seen Sunday afternoon on Lake Seminole just north of the Jim Woodruff Dam hunting ducks with his brother Andrew.

"The water as high as it is and as fast and turbulent as it is making the search difficult and that's why we're not sending down divers. It's too dangerous," said Lt. Mike Hodges with the Jackson County Sheriff's Office.

Instead Florida law officers, volunteer search and rescue teams, and just concerned citizens float atop the violent river searching for Sappy's body hoping it will float to the surface.

And water near the dam is so turbulent, search groups can't even go near it.

"There's a part that is actually like a suction and it will suck you in then keep spitting you back out," said Lt. Hodges.

On Sunday when Slappey went over the spillway gate dam workers tried rescuing him and say he re-surfaced twice, only to be pulled down one final time by the current.

"I was hoping we'd get that call that a guy was cold and wet and needed a ride home, but it just hasn't happened," said Chattahoochee Police Chief Vann Pullen.

Slappey leaves behind his wife Mandy and their 1-year-old daughter Sawyer. Search teams say they won't give up on finding Slappey's body.

"At least to be able to recover the body so the family has closure," said Hodges.

Even if that means continuing their search on Christmas Day. Family members we spoke with are obviously struggling to grasp what happened to Slappey.

They're encouraging the community that in lieu of flowers to sent memorial contributions to St. Jude's Children's Research Hospital or Wewa Search and Rescue many of the men and women who have been searching for his body are volunteers, and the family wants to thank them.

A celebration of life service is already set for John Slappey in Albany on 1 pm December 26th.

KIMBRELL-STERN OBITURAY

DECEMBER 24, 2009

A celebration of life service for John Mark Slappey, 34 of Albany will be held at 1 PM, Saturday, December 26, 2009 at First United Methodist Church in Albany.  Dr. Tom Jacobs and Rev. Mitch Friar will officiate.  The family will receive friends following the service.

John was a native of Albany and a life long resident of the area.  He attended Lee County High School,  Riverview Academy and was a 94 graduate of Terrell Academy.  He was former employee of FedEx Freight and was an employee of  Conway Freight.  He was a loving husband, father, son, grandson, brother, and friend to all that knew him.  He was a cowboy, an avid hunter, fisherman and a lover of animals.  He was of the Methodist faith.

He is survived by his wife, Mandy DeLoach Slappey, daughter, Sawyer Slappey; his parents: Mark Slappey, and Susan Dismuke, his step-father, Alan Dismuke, Sr., his step-mother, Carol Slappey, his brothers, Andrew Dismuke and Alan Dismuke Jr., his sisters, Heather Culpepper,  Jennifer Slappey, and Cindy Dollander, his father-in-law, Benjie DeLoach and mother-in-law Elaine DeLoach, his grandmother, Mrs. A. M. Slappey Jr., his beloved dog "Shorty" and his horse "Willy".

In lieu of flowers, memorial contributions may be made to St. Jude Children's Research Hospital, 262 Danny Thomas Place, Memphis, TN 38105 or Wewa Search and Rescue, P. O. Box 966, Wewahitchka, FL  32465

You may sign the online register and share your own thoughts and memories with the family of John Slappey by visiting Kimbrell-Stern's website at www.kimbrellstern.com.


----------



## fowlmeat08

*heart is hurting*

my heart is saddened... God bless this family ... prayers sent


----------



## Medicine Man

Thanks for the post judge.


----------



## Bugpac

The family is in my thoughts..


----------



## BigBuckCountry

Thoughts and prayers sent. This is a very tragic event guys. We all need to remember our own safety will on the water. Everybody be careful out there.


----------



## Big Kuntry

In memory of a falling Man, Father, Husband, Brother, Cousin, Christian, and fellow waterfowler! God Bless him, and all you al these holidays!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Sad event for anytime of year, but especially near the holidays. Prayers go out to his family.


----------



## southwoodshunter

Heart sure goes out to the family and friends that lost him..
this summer while shooting the pics for magazine article, I met his father in law Benji, he manages southern woods plantation in Sylvester..  Very tragic, and when it's played out in the media, it makes it harder I am sure. but the love and support of family & good friends will help get them thru. Prayers sent.


----------



## rockpile317

My prayers go out to his family and friends, and if it is true and he has crossed to the other side well then he went doing what he loved..........God speed and fair winds friend


----------



## quacksmacker03

My thoughts & prayers go out to the family. I am fairly new to duck huntin and every time I go out I pray for a safe hunt. People dont realize how dangerous it can be. My prayers are sent out.


----------



## BandedWoodie

We know Benji also and can only offer our prayers for the family.


----------



## fisherman.day3

Him and his family are in our Prayers..


----------



## hunterarod

Very sad and tragic. Prayers and thoughts are sent.


----------



## whitetaco02

Any updates?


----------



## solocam01

Prays go out to the family.


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY

any new news?


----------



## Goatwoman

*Prayers*

Prayers go out to the family !


----------



## bogeyfree31

ALBANY, GA (WALB) – Search and rescue teams in Florida stayed busy Christmas Day and were back on the waters Saturday searching for a missing Albany man, 34-year-old John Slappey.

They've been searching for almost seven days.

On Sunday Slappey was sucked over a spillway at the Jim Woodruff Dam while duck hunting on Lake Seminole.

Law officers and volunteer crews from several different Florida and Alabama agencies scanned the Apalachicola River for Slappey's body.

Because the water is so cold and turbulent they expect the search to go on another couple of days.

A celebration of life service scheduled for Slappey Saturday afternoon at the First Methodist Church of Albany.


----------



## Todd Coleman

No new news yet. Thanks for all the prayers!


----------



## Golden BB

Any new news ?


----------



## Nicodemus

Golden BB said:


> Any new news ?



None yet.


----------



## Gentleman4561

prayers are sent


----------



## jicard3

Sure is a shame. I really hate to hear they had to give up. I'm still praying for this gentleman's family.


http://www.walb.com/Global/story.asp?S=11787058


----------



## magnumrecovery

Walb's website has posted that a body was found last night that is believed to be him.


----------



## Medicine Man

magnumrecovery said:


> Walb's website has posted that a body was found last night that is believed to be him.



I hope for the family' sake it is. Maybe it'll give them some type of closure.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

*news said they found lost hunter from seminole*

news said they think they found him 30 miles below the dam


----------



## Georgiaboy83

They said the coroner identified the body this afternoon as the missing hunter. They found him 30 miles from the dam while searching for a fisherman that had drowned two days ago.

http://www.wctv.tv/home/headlines/80844582.html


----------

